# new ratties



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i have two new ratties, soot & ash, to go with ginger & loco. pix are below...


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

what beautiful babies!!


----------



## Dimitrius (Mar 19, 2007)

Cuties! I love the names!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, they are just too gorgeous! Beautiful colours.


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Aw, adorable! Were/are they quarantined?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

aww they are beautiful!!!


----------



## Sara_C (Mar 10, 2007)

They're beautiful! I love the names too, very fitting


----------

